# Fursona Characteristics



## Soka (Nov 5, 2009)

I picked a wolf as my species since I tend to have a pack mentality and behave much like a dog would (submissiveness to "alphas", using body language with my dog to communicate, I growl and whimper like a canine). When I was reading the thread for ferrets, one ferret mentioned he has a good relationship with cats. Ferrets and cats make good playmates for the most part. 

Now, you've all seen the cartoons of cats chasing mice and dogs chasing cats. Canines and felines are said to be natural enemies, yet I bond with cats fairly easily. I have four of them as my fur kids (I don't like referring to them as pets. They are my fur kids.) One of them, Ramman, is very much like a son to me. We have a very strong bond. 

Should I be researching my species more and pick a species later? Most of my roleplay characters online are wolves or dogs. The others were dragons. I do have a strong pack mentality. Hmmm. I have much to think about.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 5, 2009)

Pick the animal you like the most, doesn't have to resemble you at all honestly.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

I did not pick my fursona species straight away. When I first was a furry I had like three species in my head, eventually finding I preferred squirrel, cute, loveable, playfull, nutty, intelligent. Resembled me a lot....apart from the intelligent part >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Pick the animal you like the most, doesn't have to resemble you at all honestly.



This is true.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 5, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Pick the animal you like the most, doesn't have to resemble you at all honestly.



That's what I did for the most part...though I do admit that I hoard stuff like crazy...much to the annoyance of my mom...


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm, I thought I had replied to this.
Well anyways, basically what I had said is that cats and dogs being enemies is a stereotype. It doesn't take long browsing the internet to find videos of dogs and cats sleeping together, playing, and getting along just fine.
If a wolf feels right for you, then I see absolutely no reason for you to change it.
You just happen to be a wolf who's pack consists of cats and ferrets.


----------



## Soka (Nov 6, 2009)

Haha, what can I say. I like small furry things that cause a lot of trouble.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I did not pick my fursona species straight away. When I first was a furry I had like three species in my head, eventually finding I preferred squirrel, cute, loveable, playfull, nutty, intelligent. Resembled me a lot....apart from the intelligent part >.>


 This is true. I didn't pick my fursona just like it fell out of the sky. I picked so many fursonas that I can list.
1. RavenScorna- hybrid of raven, crow, werewolf
2. Plutonia- mix of great dane and maned wolf
3. Zunaa- 100% white werewolf
4. Howler- opposite of Zunaa 100% black werewolf
Those were my original picks, but when I finally realized that I found that I was a funny, smart, witty, but very smelly, yet loveable, and friendly werewolf-skunk mix. In the duration of almost 2 years I found my species and I'm happy. It takes time to find YOUR fursona.


----------

